# My dog ignores other dogs



## Octavius (Dec 13, 2011)

Is this normal? Clementine loves people, but she never seems to want to play with other dogs. I have brough her to the dog park, or had her over with my brothers dogs, and my fathers dog who all love to play and run, but Clementine will ignore them 99% of the time.

Is there anything I can do to get her to play with other dogs? Do I just have an introvert dog?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Not every dog wants to play with other dogs. Maybe not an introvert, but it's likely that she's shy or just plain doesn't have a desire to interact with other dogs. That's okay, really. You could have a dog like my Danny who absolutely loses his mind when he sees another dog because he has never met a dog he hasn't liked (you can't say the same thing for some of the dogs he's met, lol).


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Totally normal - I took my two to my sisters kennel and she put them in a run with another golden. She said they didn't even acknowledge each other. I thought that was funny! By the end of the week they started playing but not much. I have no idea why other than it isn't their pack.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Oatmeal is the SAME!!! We just say that he's a people dog...rather be pet than to roll around with another dog =)


----------



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

My Honey is exactly the same. She completely ignores the other dogs we meet and goes right for the people to get petted!


----------

